# problem with snowblower. need help fast!!!



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello. i have a problem with my gilson snowblower. it has a 7hp briggs engine on it that runs great but when i go in the snow it jams up at the front with snow. and when it doesnt it only pushes the snow a few feet and its terrible. ive sanded it down and its spinning fast and the belt isnt slipping it justs gets so full of snow it jams up. i can go in alittle tiny bit of snow and it still jams up. even in the lightest snow it does the same. its really pi$$ing me off and im trying to sell it so i need help fast!
thanks
melvin


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds to me like the connection from the pulley to the auger isn't working, if you say the belt isn't slipping and the snow is physically stopping the blade this is the only possibility I can think of.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Does the auger keep spinning? Is the 2nd stage spinning? Need more info.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello thanks for the replys. the auger isnt still spinning they both stop and the belt doesnt slip its catches and bogs the engine down until it stalls. its got lots of speed but as soon as i get in snow it goes sometimes but it jams up most the time. if im going along and its working and i stop driving it it will jam up. its so annoying my hands are sore from punching the snow out of it :freak:


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

anyone got any other ideas? i tryed sanding it down but still nothing. am i going to have to use this for parts or is it fixable?
thanks
melvin


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Clean high speed jet*

Take cover off the carb so you can see the linkage to the gov. Try going into snow bank but you push the linkage on gov with hand so engine RPM stays up. If the snow flys then problem is is dirty high speed carb. Back out the float bowl screw 1/2 turn to try but take off and clean real good with air comp. Make sure your choke is 100 % open under load too. I also know if you install a belt 1 inch 25 mm shorter the blower works much better but would not cause engine to stall so back to carb problem. Enjoy the snow !!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

you have a broken keyway, it is in the little gear box in the middle of the auger.
it connects a gear to the auger shaft

I just replaced one last month..

Chuck


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i have tryed the rpm thing and it didnt do any difference. the engine doesnt bog down at all hardley until it jams up. also the key way i took it apart and the key is still good. both augers are still turning when it jams up its not slipping. idk what else to try. i have someone interested in it like it is so hopefully he gets it out of my place 
thanks
melvin


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*try a shorter belt*

If the engine runs Ok and shear pins are OK then belt is too loose. Also check the shear pin by holding the auger in left hand and try turning the fan shaft with right hand it should not slip when auger turns.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

when im using it i tighten the belt as much as it goes but still nothing. i found out that if i have the auger turned to the right so the snows coming out of the right side of the snowblower it works perfect but when i turn the auger the otherway the snow comes out slow and jams up. its because the snow has to come up then turn and out but for some reason it wont do that.


----------



## imanea (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am in Canada and this is not a good time to have problems with the snowblower.
I do and I would apreciate if I can get some help, advise or service manual for a Murray Canada, model Noma G2250, engine Tecumseh 5 HP.
I messed up the adjustments and now it has no power. Runs only with the shock IN (closed air), and it dies if I switch to Run or on load.
Please help.

Thank you
Ion


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hi. i dont have a manual for you but theres a screw on the bottom of the carb and one on the side. start it up and turn the screw on the bottom out until it starts to sputter then turn the choke off and see if it stays running. the one on the side is the one to make it run smooth on idle


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello. i finally sold that peice of $hit so thanks for the help guys.
melvin


----------

